# Blue Cats from the bank - Livingston



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

My son Caden has been wanting to go night fishing with me for several years. Finally, this past Saturday, we decided to give it a go. With cold muddy water, favorable winds, no bank reports to speak of, no shad to be caught, it seemed, well..... PERFECT!  

We got set up about 4:30, with 4 big rods with fairly large chunks of cut bait out, and started to wait. It wasn't long and we started getting quite a few bites, but no hookups. Frustrating! Then about 6:00, one of the rods goes off, and this time Caden lands a nice 2+ pounder! So maybe this is going to work after all.

The action then continues as he gets a 3.5 pounder, his PB to date. He's a happy boy. He is insistent that I have to catch the next one. As the sun sets, he decides he wants to rig his spinning rod with a cork (lighted variety) and a smaller hook like we use during bulkhead season. I thought no chance this time of year! Foolish Dad!  Using cut bait, the lighted cork disappeared as soon as it hit the water! Bang!!!! Another nice keeper for Caden! Has bulkhead season come early? Within a couple minutes more, he has another nice 3 pounder on the bank. As I fumble trying to rig up my baitcaster like he has done, one of the big rods starts to shaking. I grab it, and realize this is not a little fish. Several minutes later, with some good teamwork, we manage to bring in our combined PB blue cat! By a lot! 33", 17.5 pounds. Wow! A great evening just went off the charts! After measuring and getting some picture, she went back in the lake to grow and make babies! 

Caden called it "the best night of my life" several times!! To a Dad, it just doesn't get any better than that! Truly it was PRICELESS!! I am so grateful that he has a love of the outdoors and that we were able to share that special evening. I am also very grateful to the 2cool friends that had a hand in making this a successful trip by generously sharing their knowledge and experience over the last several years. 

The bite slowed and we decided we would wrap it up about 8:30 as we were going squirrel hunting at daybreak the next morning. About 8:15 another hookup occurs and Caden gets another keeper, but not the bigun I was hoping for him. We will be back and hopefully have many more great trips together. The next day, he even pitched in with his first catfish fillet job.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Great report Tom! Some good catching and good eating right there.

I'm glad Caden schooled you on the float. The key to catching is often just trying different things until something works. :fish:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great report!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice blues. The lad looks happy. Fun times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTG Dad and Caden! Nice catch.


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Great to see you catching some of highfin blues. Usually during this time of the year the quanity is low but the quality of big fish increase. Also once the weather stablizes the bite should pick up. The fish tend to suspend and that float presentation is perfect. The warming temps should push the new shad crop up into the shallows and the fish should be right behind the bait. I look forward to meeting up with Caden and having a catfish party.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom, Your backup team could not be happier for you and your son. Looks like the muddy water has those blues on the prowl. Stay with them. It will stay good for another month then the shad will be on the bank in the last week of March.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go Dad and Cayden! Some of the best memories i have are fishing since childhood with my dad.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome post buddy. I hope my boy isn't too cool to night fish with me when he's your sons age.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I always enjoy a good father and son fishing story! Nice catches


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well done guys! That is a fine CPR from the bank blue cat.
And a perfect stack of just right to eat blue cats on the table.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bank Blues*

Way to go guys Nice catch and PIC thx


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nicely done Dad and Caden. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Nothing is more fun that kids catching fishes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm so glad you're getting to go fishing with your son, don't ever take this time for granted.

My son (25) has to work all the time and we never get to go fishing anymore.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

way to go !!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words my friends. I agree wholeheartedly that I should not take this for granted. Trust me when I say that neither he or I do. These are precious, priceless times and memories. We were both bummed that the wind and weather kept us from the water this weekend!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

This will live on forever with caden. Nice father and son trips . ..priceless


----------

